# Delta PAck unter Ganymede?



## dzim (30. Jul 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir mal endlich Ganymede zum laufen gebracht und mir alles was ich brauchte installiert - so auch das Delta-Pack aber: Nix Delta. Nix Pack.

Anwendungen die ich bereits erfolgreich mit Europa exportiert habe finden nun in der Produkt-Konfiguration die nötigen Fragmente und Plug-Ins nicht - obwohl sie im plugins und features Ordner liegen.

Hat da von euch einer ähnliche Erfahrungen gesammelt oder weiß wie man das auflöst?

Daniel


----------



## byte (30. Jul 2008)

Bei mir funktionierts. Ich habe das Delta Pack in den Einstellungen -> Plugin Dev. -> Target Plattform hinzugefügt.


----------



## dzim (31. Jul 2008)

Ich hatte es sowohl auf die Art und Weise wie du - über das hinzufügen in der Target Platform - versucht, aber dann einen Hinweis im Netz gefunden, der besagte, das Häckchen bei "Build Target Platform based on the target's installed plug-ins" auf der selben Seite in den Preferences sei wegzunehmen...
Und schwupps: Es ging.


----------

